# Short - The black hole



## Jazzey (Jan 28, 2009)

YouTube - The Black Hole


----------



## Mari (Jan 28, 2009)

Oh dear, that was interesting but scary, nightmares for me tonight.  Mari


----------



## Jazzey (Jan 28, 2009)

Sorry Mari - I thought there was a wonderful message about greed in there somewhere.  Somehow, I don't think you fit the bill!


----------

